# Received Natural Justice Letter and Visa Grant Time



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

I received natural justice letter on 25 may, 2016, replied with all document on 21 June, 2016. now when i will expect final decision after replied them?

Application Lodge : 11 Aug, 2015
Medical: 06 Nov, 2015
PCC: 12 Dec, 2015
Physical Verification : 18 Apr, 2016
Natural Justice Letter: 25 May, 2016
Replied NJ Letter: 21 June, 2016
Visa Grant: Awaiting.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

pareshprince said:


> I received natural justice letter on 25 may, 2016, replied with all document on 21 June, 2016. now when i will expect final decision after replied them?
> 
> Application Lodge : 11 Aug, 2015
> Medical: 06 Nov, 2015
> ...


Why did you receive Natural Justice Letter?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

:fingerscrossed:


pareshprince said:


> I received natural justice letter on 25 may, 2016, replied with all document on 21 June, 2016. now when i will expect final decision after replied them?
> 
> Application Lodge : 11 Aug, 2015
> Medical: 06 Nov, 2015
> ...


How many points for experience??


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Unfortunately there's no fixed time for DIBP to provide a response or decision. All you can do is wait and if you don't hear anything after perhaps 30 days, you could politely send them an email asking if they need any further information beyond what you have already sent them.


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

They came to my office for physical verification. our company provide two services one is civil engg. & IT Services. company main website is mention civil engg details not mention of IT company. but our company has different website for IT services and we have IT staff. and they asked me for client communication. in role and responsibility letter i mention i communicate with client. when they asked to my director about client communication, my director replied him she is only person to communicate with client and company didn't share client information. but my director communicate with client for functionality and quote related and technically i communicate with client. so i take permission from company to show immigration department of my email communication with client and their email id. so company grant permission to show my email communication to immigration department (which is highly confidential data of company). company gave me invoice of their client with client name and address. and also director gave me her declaration with officer and what is procedure of client communication on company letter pad. so i replied with all document which i can give to immigration department. 

lets hope for best...

thanks for your reply.

I claim 10 points for experience.


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

You response looks quite good and hopefully u will make it. As far as time is concerned, no one can answer this query .


----------



## Shail_adl (Aug 9, 2016)

pareshprince said:


> They came to my office for physical verification. our company provide two services one is civil engg. & IT Services. company main website is mention civil engg details not mention of IT company. but our company has different website for IT services and we have IT staff. and they asked me for client communication. in role and responsibility letter i mention i communicate with client. when they asked to my director about client communication, my director replied him she is only person to communicate with client and company didn't share client information. but my director communicate with client for functionality and quote related and technically i communicate with client. so i take permission from company to show immigration department of my email communication with client and their email id. so company grant permission to show my email communication to immigration department (which is highly confidential data of company). company gave me invoice of their client with client name and address. and also director gave me her declaration with officer and what is procedure of client communication on company letter pad. so i replied with all document which i can give to immigration department.
> 
> lets hope for best...
> 
> ...


Paresh Hi, so what was the outcome of your application post ur revert to NJ...???

I too got NJ letter on 12.12.2016 and i replied with all the relevant document and evidences

I am bit worried..Please Help


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

I got rejection on 31st Aug, 2016





Shail_adl said:


> Paresh Hi, so what was the outcome of your application post ur revert to NJ...???
> 
> I too got NJ letter on 12.12.2016 and i replied with all the relevant document and evidences
> 
> I am bit worried..Please Help


----------



## Shail_adl (Aug 9, 2016)

pareshprince said:


> I got rejection on 31st Aug, 2016


Thank you for your reply, 

Sad to hear that....would like to know it was With PIC 4020 or Without?


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

pareshprince said:


> I received natural justice letter on 25 may, 2016, replied with all document on 21 June, 2016. now when i will expect final decision after replied them?
> 
> Application Lodge : 11 Aug, 2015
> Medical: 06 Nov, 2015
> ...


Hi pareshprince, 

Have you received grant???

Regards


----------



## Shail_adl (Aug 9, 2016)

shjuthani said:


> Hi pareshprince,
> 
> Have you received grant???
> 
> Regards


SHJUTHANI : He already replied above that he got rejection on 31st Aug, 2016. Txs.


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

Shail_adl said:


> SHJUTHANI : He already replied above that he got rejection on 31st Aug, 2016. Txs.


Thanks Shail_adl, Have you received with PIC 4020 or without???


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi. What is this 'Natural Justice Letter' all about? I am hearing it for the first time. Under what circumstances does DIBP issue this letter? Can anyone please explain so that others can be cautious while applying for a Visa.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

If DIBP found any fake doc or your employement cant be verified properly them they issue NJ.


AA189 said:


> Hi. What is this 'Natural Justice Letter' all about? I am hearing it for the first time. Under what circumstances does DIBP issue this letter? Can anyone please explain so that others can be cautious while applying for a Visa.


----------



## AliNaqi (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi but what reason did they give for rejection.
when u have given everything you can provide


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AliNaqi said:


> Hi but what reason did they give for rejection.
> when u have given everything you can provide


If they are not satisfied with what you have provided, they will reject your application 
It is your duty to give them the documents they have asked for
You cannot say that you don’t have it
If you still feel that injustice has been done, you can always go for appeal

Cheers


----------

